# Suggestions for Europe MTB on tail-end of July business trip



## Pinestream (Jun 9, 2017)

I think I can swing a T/F/S mtb trip in July on the tail-end of a business trip ending in the UK. The IMBA Alps Epic Trail got me looking at Davos, which looks pretty sweet. Not the easiest place to get to.

Been to Davos? Epic? Other suggesting for 3 days of epicness before return to New England mud, rocks and roots (which can be epic in it's own way).


----------



## the-ninth (Nov 1, 2013)

Have a look at South Tyrol, it's my favorite spot for biking holidays. Prices are much more reasonable than in Switzerland, and you get excellent hotels with fantastic food and generally very hospitable and friendly people. There are multiple bike areas there. I just spent a long weekend in Latsch in Vinschgau, which has an abundance of trails, from natural hiking trails to bike-park stuff. For a short trip I would highly recommend that area.

Have been to Davos only in winter, and to be honest, for me it was just not worth the money.


----------

